# Searching for the name of a music shop on Yonge Street



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

There is a music shop on Yonge that looks like a pawn shop from the outside but has a great selection of gear. Anyone know the name (on Yonge near Wellesley)

Thanks


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

On the west side of Yonge, south of Wellesley? 
If that is the one you are thinking of.....last time I was in there....they certainly did not have any high end gear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, I remember a few random Ibanez and Peavey bits hanging from the ceiling but the bulk of what they had was DJ-focused. Decks and mixers and whatnot. A friend bought a pair of 1200's from them, I remember giving him a lift in my car...can't for the life of me recall the name.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

faracaster said:


> On the west side of Yonge, south of Wellesley?
> If that is the one you are thinking of.....last time I was in there....they certainly did not have any high end gear.



They carry Fender (CS, Eric J Strats, etc), PRS, high end Ibanez (Jem) and a bunch of others. It was a pretty decent selection. I told the chap that i thought it was a pawn shop and he indicated that they get that all the time.

anyone know the name?

PS. i hit the Thanks button instead of the Reply so you get a freebie


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The place with a whole mess of older guitar magazines & guitar books?

Nope - no idea what the name is.

I do recall them having a PRS private stock in there once going for a very good price - although when I asked, they didn't have any of the "proper" paperwork and stuff that I'd want to see to lessen the whole "how hot is this" feeling.

Good place for finding obscure guitar books and stuff though.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not that I'm implying anything here - but I don't see any place that "fits" this store on either the PRS or Fender websites as authorized dealers...

Just sayin' is all.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Metro Sound Music seems to fit the bill - Yonge St, south of Wellesley.

http://www.msmdj.com

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

jcon said:


> Metro Sound Music seems to fit the bill - Yonge St, south of Wellesley.
> 
> http://www.msmdj.com
> 
> ...


It's good to see they've made their website a lot nicer now. The last time I was at the store I bought some double ball end strings for a Cort (Steinberger clone) bass I have.


----------

